# Electrickery!!



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hope this isn't a daft question but I've had this niggling thought ever since going out the first time with our Kontiki 660! When we used to be tuggers (many years ago!) and with our previous motorhome (Burstner A530), everytime we were on hookup, not only was the 240v equipment catered for but all the 12v equipment was also supplied from the hookup through a transformer and if I remember correctly, the leisure battery received a trickle charge?

I have just replaced the leisure battery (another thread!) on the Kontiki and I have noticed that even when the m/home is hooked up to the mains and I switch the control panel on, all the 12v power (lights etc) seems to be coming from the leisure battery and not from a transformer within the PSU. The PSU is a PSU 2007 STD together with an EC200 made by Sargent Electrical Services; it has the added green rocker switch for the electrical heating collar that is around the truma boiler but apart from that it appears to be as fitted as at the factory. I can switch the inbuilt charger on and the control panel then shows 13.6v approx for the leisure battery but when the charger is on, even though it is in the wardrobe, the fan is a bit distracting.

Am I imagining things, going senile or just plain ga ga?? ](*,) Is there a transformer within the PSU? I'm sure that once on EHU, that the leisure battery should not be solely supplying the 12v power. I've even downloaded the schematic wiring diagram for our Kontiki (04 model) from the Sargent Electrical website to see if I can fathom it out but I don't think it has helped me!

Any answers greatly received (as long as they're not tooo technical!!!)

Regards

Chris


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Not certain about new swifts but ours (2002) and our current van provided 12V from the leisure battery that was constantly kept fully charged whilst on EHU. Logical way to do it as that way you always have the battery to smooth the output. Less things to go wrong.
I know that Sargent monitor this forum so perhaps they will see this thread.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Not certain about new swifts but ours (2002) and our current van provided 12V from the leisure battery that was constantly kept fully charged whilst on EHU. Logical way to do it as that way you always have the battery to smooth the output. Less things to go wrong.
> I know that Sargent monitor this forum so perhaps they will see this thread.
> Gerry


That's how ours works too Gerry, if that's any help.


----------

